# firefox gnome file handlers



## tim-m89 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi what do I need to do to get firefox downloads to open with the gnome file types rather than firefox's own file handlers. Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 17, 2010)

try using xdg-mime {from devel/xdg-utils} to set file type associations.

It worked for me on my light weight desktop with opera


----------

